# New to the forum, here's my A3



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

Had it for about a month now, 2016 A3 1.8t black edition (or whatever Audi calls it)
Mods so far: 

Neuspeed Power Module (will get APR tune next year)
Swapped my RS6 reps
Resonator delete (didn't do much to sound, 1.8t is super quite)



















On the horizon mods:
Drop (H&R)
Spacers depending on the stance of drop
CAI intake
Exhaust don't know which one
Carbon fiber mirror caps
Carbon fiber tail lip
Black exhaust tips
Flat bottom steering wheel with DSG paddles. 


Maybe:

Turbo muffler delete
DV
There's a android NAV system I saw called NAVItouch



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice black optics... :thumbup:


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Your A3 looks really good, hope to see more photos as the mods are added.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

Thats the name, Blck Optics! LOL! 

Thanks man, the red rings are aftermarket.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

will do!


----------



## aj8 (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome to AW! You've got a lot of reading to do 

Not to push this on you, but since you're interested in the H&R springs, here's a link to a like-new set I'm selling and could save you some $$. I never had springs on a car before and even though the springs are perfect at what they do, I didn't like the firmer ride. Link to H&R Sport Springs for sale

Also, I think I saw a flat bottom wheel with paddles for sale too, over in the classified section.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

Are those red dials around the air vents standard? Something new for 2016?


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

BeBop!
Are those red dials around the air vents standard? Something new for 2016?

No they're aftermarket, got them on Ebay


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice one! Excited to see the progress.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

OP, what suspension is it on?

Are you planning to upgrade it?

:thumbup:


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> OP, what suspension is it on?
> 
> Are you planning to upgrade it?
> 
> :thumbup:


It's on the stock sport suspension, yeah just to lower springs.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DarthVWer said:


> It's on the stock sport suspension, yeah just to lower springs.


How are the RS6 reps? What brand is that? How is the quality?


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

For the price the reps are to me good quality. 

Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221595698745 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

DarthVWer said:


> It's on the stock sport suspension, yeah just to lower springs.


looking good. what springs you thinking about?

run Neuspeed sports on my S3

https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/neuspeed-sport-spring-kit-2015-s3-golf-r-55-70-09


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Sean,

The Neuspeed springs, does it come with the rear spring pad? Does the blue S3 have the rear spring pad installed?

Do you ship to Canada?


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> looking good. what springs you thinking about?
> 
> run Neuspeed sports on my S3
> 
> https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/neuspeed-sport-spring-kit-2015-s3-golf-r-55-70-09




Don't know yet, thinking either Neuspeed or H&R.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> Hey Sean,
> 
> The Neuspeed springs, does it come with the rear spring pad? Does the blue S3 have the rear spring pad installed?
> 
> Do you ship to Canada?



What's the spring pad for?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DarthVWer said:


> What's the spring pad for?


To make the car appear more level... The H&R and Neuspeed springs have a slight reverse rake look.

On another forum, a few S3 owners have installed the Neuspeed springs with the rear pad. Based on their measurements, the car are perfectly level.

The rear pad adds 7mm to the rear.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> To make the car appear more level... The H&R and Neuspeed springs have a slight reverse rake look.
> 
> On another forum, a few S3 owners have installed the Neuspeed springs with the rear pad. Based on their measurements, the car are perfectly level.
> 
> The rear pad adds 7mm to the rear.


Where do you get the rear pad from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DarthVWer said:


> Where do you get the rear pad from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neuspeed sells 2 different springs kits for the MQB AWD, one without rear pad and one with.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

Thx man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

DarthVWer said:


> Thx man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries...o BTW, I just saw on the Bilstein international product page that they are now developing the B12 pro kit (spring + shocks). It might be worth waiting for.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

What doe you guys think of VOGTLAND springs??


----------



## TnTNYC (Aug 1, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> No worries...o BTW, I just saw on the Bilstein international product page that they are now developing the B12 pro kit (spring + shocks). It might be worth waiting for.


Would you share a link? Can't seem to locate this. Thanks! 

TnTNYC

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

TnTNYC said:


> Would you share a link? Can't seem to locate this. Thanks!
> 
> TnTNYC
> 
> Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk



Here you go...


http://web1.carparts-cat.com/default.aspx?230=1&36=0&35=171&32=106376&34=0,100011,100370&14=4&10=E5E330C37F56483F8492D6D3DFF9913C018004&12=130


If you click on the link for the B12 prokit, it will say that the pricing is at inquiry and when you click on the part number, it says that the part state is "in preparation".

They are also preparing an updated B14 coilover kit for our cars. Not sure what is the reason for the refreshed B14, but it is in preparation as well...


----------

